# Too Bad Dogs Can't Talk...



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-general/20080521/ODD.Japan.Parrot.Returns/


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

OMG that is amazing! I wish the dogs could talk.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

how cool is THAT?!?!


----------

